# 4DTV Satellite Receiver?



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm currently using an old Houston Tracker satellite receiver to motorize my dish. My remote doesn't work well, and adding satellites and fine tuning for increasing signal strengths is challenging. I'm considering purchasing a 4dtv receiver. Would this type of receiver help me in pulling in stronger signals and be easier for fine tuning to pull in some difficult KU/band satellite signals, and programming and hunting for new satellites? If not a 4dtv receiver, what type of satellite receiver would you recommend?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

First, I don't have any direct experience with 4DTV yet, so I hope that some BUD-using 4DTVers can chime in.

But 4DTV mainly refers to the digital technology, currently used mostly with C band. The digitial channels it provides were unavailable with any unassisted analog receiver. Are they better at analog signals too? My guess would be that newer equipment is better than older equipment, but I don't know.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Go for it! I've had mine 3 years this month. It will pick up C and Ku,analog and digital and can have MPEG 2 recievers slaved to it. Has a seperate coax port for the C and Ku LNBs which means no more getting up to flip the A-B switch, the reciever automatically does it for you. It is a bit more complicated unit than the older analog units but with practice and paitence you will master it in no time.

If you get one and have any questions about it's operation, feel free to contac me.:biggthump


----------



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I know it might not make any sense, but I thought since a 
4dtv receiver has digital quality and the MPEG2 picks up digital feeds, then a 4dtv receiver may pull in a stronger signal. Does most 4dtv receivers have the capability to automatically scan and store the strongest signals? Is it relatively easy to fine tune (polarity, video and audio tuning)? Also, is there a certain brand or type which you prefer? One other unrelated question, I noticed on another thread someone was promoting using an inline amp to strengthen the signal, is this something which typically makes a noticeable difference or not?


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the Motorola 922 and I am quite pleased with it. There is no scanning to it, you pick the satellite and the transponder, go to it and watch TV. As for searching and fine tuning, it is fairly simple. My problem was that I was used to doing everthing manually and it was hard to get used to doing it with a menu. Once I mastered the menu everything fell into place.


----------



## Tick21 (Jun 21, 2006)

I recently helped a neighbor who recently purchased an MPEG2 receiver. I helped him hook it up and showed him how it worked. He had an old 4dtv receiver and we struggled because everytime he changed satellites we would have to take the video coax out of the MPEG receiver and put it in the 4dtv receiver because he would have to see the Menu screen. His problem was his small TV had only one place to plug into in the back. I'm guessing if you had an aux slots you wouldn't have this problem, but would you need to see the Menu screen while you fine tune and if so how do you know if your signal is getting stronger with the MPEG channels and/or satellite which your trying to pull in. I appreciate your help and comments.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Tick21 said:


> He had an old 4dtv receiver and we struggled because everytime he changed satellites we would have to take the video coax out of the MPEG receiver and put it in the 4dtv receiver because he would have to see the Menu screen. His problem was his small TV had only one place to plug into in the back.


The way to cure that is to get an A/B switch ($2.99 at Wal Mart or $3.99 at any fine electronics store), this will keep you from having to change the cables. I use RCA cables from my recievers to the TV and they also have A/B switches for them.

Glad to be of help.


----------

